# Unconventional Concertos?



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

What are your favorite unconventional concertos or concertante works?

In case it's not clear what I mean by "unconventional" in this context, here are my favorites:

György Ligeti - Cello Concerto (1966)





Helmut Lachenmann - Notturno (Musik für Julia) for cello & small orchestra (1966/68)





Krzysztof Penderecki - Cello Concerto No. 1 (1972)





Salvatore Sciarrino - Variazioni, for cello & orchestra (1974)





Krzysztof Penderecki - Fonogrammi, for flute & chamber orchestra (1961)





Beat Furrer - Piano Concerto (2007)





György Ligeti - Piano Concerto (1985/88)









Helmut Lachenmann - Ausklang, for piano & orchestra (1984/85)





Horațiu Rădulescu - Piano Concerto Op. 90 "The Quest" (1996)





Morton Feldman - Violin and Orchestra (1979)





Or even for unusual instruments, like this one:
Kiawasch Sahebnassagh - Kava, for setar & ensemble (2007)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Does Nigel Hess piano concerto count? Quite like that one!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm a fan of harmonica concertos. There are several out there. And Ralph Vaughn Williams has a Romance for harmonica, strings and piano which is a great introduction to this instrumental form.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I've seen a number of unusual concertos before; my local symphony once did the Tuba Concerto by John Williams, featuring Alan Baer (NY Philharmonic tubist), and on another occasion Bela Fleck's Banjo Concerto. THAT was fun, because it attracted all the ******** in town. 
Many years ago I saw a performance of a percussion concerto composed by Jennifer Higdon. Unpitched instruments accompanied BY pitched instruments was quite unique.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> I'm a fan of harmonica concertos. There are several out there. And Ralph Vaughn Williams has a Romance for harmonica, strings and piano which is a great introduction to this instrumental form.


VW also wrote a Concerto for Bass Tuba and Orchestra. I'm not sure either that or the Harmonica Romance count among his finest works, but they do reflect his endearing habit of having a go at just about every musical form.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Marius Constant - Concerto for Barrel Organ & Orchestra


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Jan Jarvlepp - Garbage Concerto; a concerto for recycled garbage and orchestra.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not at all unconventional as in the initial post's definition, but Busoni's piano concerto has to count as a bit strange when the male chorus enters.

I haven't seen any online versions that combine both exceptional performance and good sonic recording, but here's an acceptable one (in my opinion).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Does Beethoven's Choral Fantasy count as a piano concerto? If so, then it's definitely an example of an unconventional concerto, with all the singing and the extended piano solos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Carmina Burana for two piano's percussion and great choir and soloist coming up August 23th, never heard it that way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Does Beethoven's Choral Fantasy count as a piano concerto? If so, then it's definitely an example of an unconventional concerto, with all the singing and the extended piano solos.


That would be the equivalent of calling me verbose.

One of Beethoven's more embarrassing moments, IMHO.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would consider the Beethoven Triple as unconventional. It could have been among his best, if Beethoven developed the second movement a bit more in the way of profundity.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In my blog I have posted concertos for 100 instruments/instrument groups other than piano or violin. I'm restructuring my blog at the moment (having reset these posts to "unpublished"), but the first 30 can be found here:
http://artrock2006.blogspot.nl/search/label/Unusual concertos

These 30 include concertos for marimba, sho, hardanger fiddle, duduk, bandoneon, dizi, turntables - just to give an idea.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
Françaix: Harpsichord Concerto


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

June 23th


Holland Festival.


Karlheinz Stockhausen : double piano piece 

Lucas en Arthur Jussen

sound editor: Jan Panis


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pugg said:


> June 23th
> 
> Holland Festival.
> 
> ...


Are you confusing the subject with unusual *concerts*?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

No, the Jussen brothers are not that know for this repertoire. 
So unconventional for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, but not a concerto.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Jennifer Higdon just wrote a Tuba Concerto that will have its world premiere in March, 2018.

I'd say that Tuba Concerti are a bit rare.


----------



## Baccouri (May 30, 2017)

mine haha but I don't have the right yet to publish it. Commming soon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Baccouri said:


> mine haha but I don't have the right yet to publish it. Commming soon


But you can tell us a little bit without giving all away I guess....


----------



## njk345 (Feb 14, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> I've seen a number of unusual concertos before; my local symphony once did the Tuba Concerto by John Williams, featuring Alan Baer (NY Philharmonic tubist), and on another occasion Bela Fleck's Banjo Concerto. THAT was fun, because it attracted all the ******** in town.
> Many years ago I saw a performance of a percussion concerto composed by Jennifer Higdon. Unpitched instruments accompanied BY pitched instruments was quite unique.


Oh wow, I was at that NY Phil performance too! Yeah the John Williams Tuba Concerto's an interesting piece with lots of unusual textures and solos from the rest of the orchestra. If I recall correctly they followed it up with the Planets.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Mason Bates' _Mothership_ is a concerto grosso for electric guitar, violin, zither, and bass.


----------

